
Pixar opens a free Khan Academy course on storytelling - shawndumas
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/16/pixar-free-courses-khan-academy/?sr_source=Twitter
======
splawn
sharks with free khan laser beams. (sry for the OT comment.. but the phonetics
of the headline cracked me up)

